# xorg.conf Module kbd



## Erratus (Jan 22, 2010)

Having /etc/X11/xorg.conf like this:

```
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen         "Screen0"
        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"
        Option      "XkbModel" "[color="Red"]pc102[/color]"
        Option      "XkbLayout" "[color="Cyan"]de[/color]"
        Option      "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"
EndSection
```

/var/log/Xorg.0.log shows this


```
(II) config/hal: Adding input device AT Keyboard
(II) LoadModule: "kbd"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so
(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
        compiled for 1.6.1, module version = 1.3.2
        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 4.0
(**) AT Keyboard: always reports core events
(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"
(**) AT Keyboard: Protocol: standard
(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"
(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbRules: "xorg"
(**) Option "XkbModel" "[color="red"]pc105[/color]"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbModel: "[color="red"]pc105[/color]"
(**) Option "XkbLayout" "[color="Cyan"]us[/color]"
(**) AT Keyboard: XkbLayout: "[color="Cyan"]us[/color]"
(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"
(**) AT Keyboard: CustomKeycodes disabled
(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "AT Keyboard" (type: KEYBOARD)
```

What's wrong with my config?

Output of /var/log/kdm-bin.log

```
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jan 22 06:53:29 2010
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""     
>                   Using last definition       
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""     
>                   Using last definition       
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""     
>                   Using last definition       
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""     
>                   Using last definition       
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""     
>                   Using last definition       
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""     
>                   Using last definition       
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""     
>                   Using last definition       
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""     
>                   Using last definition       
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""     
>                   Using last definition       
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""     
>                   Using last definition       
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""     
>                   Using last definition       
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""     
>                   Using last definition       
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""     
>                   Using last definition       
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""     
>                   Using last definition       
> Warning:          Multiple doodads named ""   
>                   Using first definition      
> Warning:          Multiple doodads named ""   
>                   Using first definition      
> Warning:          Multiple doodads named ""   
>                   Using first definition      
> Warning:          Multiple doodads named ""
>                   Using first definition
> Warning:          Multiple doodads named ""
>                   Using first definition
> Warning:          Multiple doodads named ""
>                   Using first definition
Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
>                   Ignoring extra symbols
Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
>                   Ignoring extra symbols
Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
>                   Ignoring extra symbols
Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
(EE) config/hal: couldn't initialise context: (null) ((null))
The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
>                   Ignoring extra symbols
Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:
> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols
>                   Ignoring extra symbols
Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server
```


----------



## adamk (Jan 22, 2010)

You haven't actually said what the problem is.

Adam


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 22, 2010)

Have you disabled Xorg input hot-plugging so that the behavior will revert back to xorg-server1.4 instead of using hal and dbus to autodetect devices? From the log it seems that hal autodetects your keyboard.

If you haven't disabled hotplugging, add this in your xorg.conf first.


```
Section "ServerFlags"
    Option "AutoAddDevices" "False"
EndSection
```

I just recall it from memory, so the options might be different. But give it a shot.


----------



## Erratus (Jan 22, 2010)

adamk said:
			
		

> You haven't actually said what the problem is.
> 
> Adam


Having configured "pc102" and "de" and nodeadkeys
but "pc105" and "us" is used. (Look on red and blue text.)

And want to get rid of:

Warning: Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols


----------



## Daisuke_Aramaki (Jan 22, 2010)

Erratus said:
			
		

> Having configured "pc102" and "de" and nodeadkeys
> but "pc105" and "us" is used. (Look on red and blue text.)
> 
> And want to get rid of:
> ...



Did you try disabling hotplugging? If you want XkbLayout to work in xorg.conf, you need to disable hal and dbus autodetecting your devices. Otherwise it won't work.


----------



## morbit (Jan 23, 2010)

```
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""     
>                   Using last definition       
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""     
>                   Using last definition       
> Warning:          Duplicate shape name ""
```

On my box OOo is culprit here, however those messages are harmless.


----------

